# mixer vol permanent solution?



## everypot (Mar 20, 2009)

Is there any way to change the mixer vol permanently? The default mixer vol is 75 which is too low for me. I use 
mixer vol 100 
which give me good volume. However, once I reboot the computer the mixer vol is set to default 75 again. I'm wondering if there is any configuration file for mixer.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 20, 2009)

There most certainly is, and it comes in the form of /etc/rc.d/mixer.

First set the volume to your likings with mixer(8), run `# sh /etc/rc.d/mixer stop`, this will save the current mixer state in /var/db/mixer_n_-state
running `# sh /etc/rc.d/mixer start` will restore the mixer state from /var/db/mixer_n_-state

By default mixer_enabled="YES" is set /etc/defaults/rc.conf


----------



## darcsis (Mar 21, 2009)

*[option] tune the mixer as root*

change it as root, the changed value will remain.
at least this works on my box.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 21, 2009)

When using KDE, kmix will restore settings by default, so the last settings your user used as it logged out are restored, independent of /etc/rc.d/mixer.


----------



## everypot (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot. It works now.


----------

